# So I have this gravely walk behind



## etafig (Sep 20, 2018)

I bought a graveky walk behind several years ago. If it was between an Abrams tank and this gravely, I'd borrow money to place on the gravely. Recently however it's been very hard starting, but once it gets warmed up nothing stops it.

From what I can see its sort of a Frankenstein of parts. I've attached pictures to help you help me identifying it. The cover says 520, but that cover gets hung up on the pto engage which makes me think it doesn't belong.

What I do know is the inside of the tank is rusty and I can see rust colored gas in the glass filter. I haven't found a definitive answer towards cleaning AND reseal in the inside of the tank. So with that, id like to find a similar one (the original number is like $250), possibly plastic.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A motorcycle tank product called KBS Coatings will seal the tank, motorcycle shops or Amazon has the product. 

These Kohler engines have a diaphragm fuel pump that eventually wears out and makes them a beast to start. The carburetor is likely filthy if your fuel is rusty, and modern fuels tend to crud the carburetor, so a cleaning and rebuild may be in order.

Ignition rebuild may be in order too.

Most parts are available through http://www.chalmersindustries.com/Gravely-s/100.htm.

You also may be interested in the brochure on these old girls: http://www.stevenchalmers.com/Gravely/PDFs/Brochure-520-521-524-522-526.pdf

And, yes, these seem to be tougher than a tank!


----------



## etafig (Sep 20, 2018)

@R C Wells, have you ever used that stuff? Ive watched a few videos on it, just curious of thats a solid recommendation.

Can anyone confirm the model of this? That would make parts a wee bit easier.

Also, what would be the largest deck I should attempt with this?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I have used this on a motorcycle tank, worked great: https://www.kbs-coatings.com/cycle-tank-sealer-kit.html

Try this serial number reference: http://www.stevenchalmers.com/Gravely/SerialNumbers.shtml

There may be a Gravely group on the net too. Never looked.

There is the Gravely website, they list parts and diagrams. https://www.gravely.com/en-us Take some effort, but probably answer most of your questions.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And let us know how you fared!


----------

